# Shogun Prairie Breaker Pro (1987?)



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's a current restoration project. The cables,chain and BB were shot but everything else works fine.It has all original Deore.This is a 19" frame.

Who gets the credit for the triple triangle frame? I know GT came out with the K2 All Terra in 1987 or 88. I do know Nashbar sold a TT bike with a triple triangle in 1986.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Triple Triangle Question*

So, how far ahead of the seat tube do the stays have to attach to qualify as triple triangle?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Uh,is that a trick question?*

You got me there.

No seriously,if Cunningham (does he?) gets the credit for the elevated chainstay design,who came up with the idea of this frame design? What about wish bone rear stays and straight blade forks of 1989/90? Inquiring minds want to know.Seems like a lot of stuff came out good and bad in the early years.
I'm just interested in vintage mountain bike frame designs.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Check out the triple-triangle on this mid-80s Fat Chance! I think Chris Chance is behind the triple-triangle.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228103672&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

You guys are off by at least a few decades

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British/Thanet_home.htm


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I went to bike show in a history museum and was surprised that almost everything that we see today was invented by around 1900, including clipless pedals.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Yeah,way off!*



mwr said:


> You guys are off by at least a few decades
> 
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British/Thanet_home.htm


Thanks.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Shogun Prarie Breaker Pro and Team Issue were 1987 bikes...

Reviewed in June 1987 MBA if I recall correctly..

rb.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

mwr said:


> You guys are off by at least a few decades
> 
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British/Thanet_home.htm


come on MWR, those aren't bikes. they have skinny little tires. Doug Lexington told me those are called Roadies.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Thanks*



richieb said:


> Shogun Prarie Breaker Pro and Team Issue were 1987 bikes...
> 
> Reviewed in June 1987 MBA if I recall correctly..
> 
> rb.


The colors were the hint of this bike being an '87 model. The U-brake and curved fork were other clues too.Thanks for the help.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Correction, actually...with the Shark Tooth on the U brake, I think maybe an 88...

rb


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> Here's a current restoration project.


Until it was stolen years ago, my wife owned a small 1987 Prairie Breaker Pro that was maybe one of the first WSDs--it used a 24" front wheel. Those colors attracted hummingbirds at Crested Butte. *laugh* If I recall correctly, the fork is Tange Prestige cromoly. Nice bike! My brother still owns a Team Issue--it's all Prestige.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*It is a 1987 model.*

I found the serial number under some crust.DS870508-3.Thanks for the comments and help.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

The bike is definately an '88 Prairie Breaker Pro. I just made some scans of the '87 and '88 Shogun catalogs. The first is the '87 Pro and the second is the '88 Pro (note the addition of chrome-plating, among other things). I also included the '87 Team Issue as I owned one and would love to find another (ya'll keep your eyes out). Hope this helps.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Mystery solved then...*

Those are great scans.That is my bike. I was able to ride it yesterday but with a Suntour XC Pro rear derailluer with billet pulley wheels.I'll reinstall the Deore when it's cleaned up.
Thanks for the scans.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

datawhacker said:


> I went to bike show in a history museum and was surprised that almost everything that we see today was invented by around 1900, including clipless pedals.


The Forney Museum in Denver has a pretty good lineup of turn of the century (that one) bikes. There is a Columbia with a softtail design that Moots stole, a suspension fork, and shaft drive that runs inside the chainstay. I'm still waiting for the shaft drive to reappear.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I think there is a bike with the shaft drive. I think it's called a Iomega or something like that.
As for the Shogun, it has the shortest wheelbase for a 19" frame at 41",compared to my other bikes which run around 41.5".So it'll be interesting to see how it'll handle on switchbacks.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

They had very short top tubes. The top tube on my old 18" Team Issue was like 20.5" center to center, coupled with a 71 degree head angle (and prereq. 135mm T-Bone stem), made for a very quick handling bike. Great on singletracks--not so much on downhills, but then again this was before suspension so DH wasn't my focus.


----------



## maciam (May 18, 2006)

Check out my post...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1876143#poststop
I FOUND  !!!!!!! a 1988 Prairie Breaker Team Issue in my neighbors junk pile that was put out as trash for our garbage company to pick up.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Built4Speed said:


> I think there is a bike with the shaft drive. I think it's called a Iomega or something like that.
> As for the Shogun, it has the shortest wheelbase for a 19" frame at 41",compared to my other bikes which run around 41.5".So it'll be interesting to see how it'll handle on switchbacks.


I do remember seeing a two wheel drive bike that had a flex cable attached to a gear driven front hub in the late 80's, early 90's.I forget the name of the bike.


----------



## barber (Apr 28, 2006)

Koichi Yamaguchi when he was at 3Rensho back in the what f-in 70s should be credited for the triple triangle design.


----------



## barber (Apr 28, 2006)

Oops. my bad. I didn't see that someone posted a link to a French bike from like 1940something that has something that looks like the triple triangle.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I remember seeing the prairie breaker pro in
Mountain bike action mag. Drooled over it except the chain stay u brake.
The following year my LBS started carrying GT bikes. I then bought a GT Karakoram with seat stay mounted u brake.
I still have the bike in minty but upgraded condition.
Added scot At4 bars , odyssey seat post pump sealed bottom bracket and gorilla headset And salsa stem.
Also replaced derailleurs with Deore vs mountain LX..
Now I have an updated Gt idrive 5
Love the GT
It is my city bike now.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here it is


----------

